# CAO Criollo Pato Cigar Review - fiesty little thing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

a small stick with alot of kick. peppery and dry woody smoke. pretty good draw and alot of smoke for a tiny stick. fiesty but not overpowering. i w...

Read the full review here: CAO Criollo Pato Cigar Review - fiesty little thing


----------

